# 14k gold nibs



## denisz (Aug 14, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with Heritage vs. Meister gold nibs?  There is a $30 difference.  I have been very happy with Meister's steel nib.


----------



## avbill (Aug 14, 2010)

I only use Heritage - there being no reason to switch


----------

